# Just a few things I have built



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I am going to put the structures I am building and detailing here instead of the scenery thread since it is not yet scenery. 

I just built this little shed tonight. It is going to go near my fueling tracks as an emergency cleanup and tool shed. It is a little pikestuff kit. I still need to paint the roof a darker color and add some details on the out side. I left the door kinda open so you can see inside when I am done there will be some shelves and maybe a work bench inside.



















It will be sitting on the layout next to this little office










Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK here is a modern factory. I am not sure what they are going to produce yet but I will figure it out soon. It is still under construction, and updates will post soon.



















I have too many blue steel buildings so this one gets a coat of beige paint.










And now you can see where on the layout it is going to go.









Hope you like and comments are always welcome. I am going to start working on the foundation and floor tomorrow. It will have a loading dock and porch for the enterance. 

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey,

Nice progress.

Just out of curiosity, what's with the "scoring" on the inside of the back wall of that big steel shed? Are those windows/doors that one could (optionally) punch out? That seems logical. But, then again, I don't understand the diagonal lines that are parallel to the roof slope.

Any clarification?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Massey,
> 
> Nice progress.
> 
> ...



You notice the circles too? 
You could add some pipes going through the wall.


Nice Massy,:thumbsup: now if you could only build one in real scale in the backyard for your trains, huh.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

All these pikestuff kits come with prescored options. This is actually the firestation kit that I have only cut out 2 stalls and then used some scraps to build an office inside. When you cut it out based on the instructions the scoring make life easy, but when you cut out doors or windows from areas not scored it can make for some sore fingers. Here is a linky to what this kit was supposed to be build like.

http://rixproducts.com/fire_station.htm

I am building the foundation and loading dock out of other left over pikestuff kits. The handrailings are going to be made out of brass once I get the building ready for the details. The office inside was also made out of left over parts. 

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OH and for those of you who have never built a Pikestuff kit before, there are no precut parts. You get walls and roof pieces that are scored for easy cutting but they are not pre cut to the kit you buy. This allows you to build your in an ulimited number of configurations. 

If you look at the side wall with out the doors or windows you will see scribe lines for 2 door but no windows. The oppisite wall has doors cut out at the exact same location but this one also has cut outs for windows. Well those cut outs were cut out by me using the window frames as a guide. So even if you dont have the proper scribe lines you can still make what you want.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So why the diagonal scribes on the interior of the back wall ... the ones that follow the slope of the roof? Where would you cut to that?

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That is so you can put the overhang part of the roof on with out the gutter getting in the way. I decided to not make the roof overhang. Both the back and front walls are identical and the side walls are also identical so you can set the building up any way that will suit your layout's needs.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks. Very clever the way the kit is made with lots of assembly options.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I have several Pikestuff buildings and I love building them. Takes alot more work than precut stuff, but we've always tailored ours a little to look different than the package. Plus you gets lots of scraps for building other stuff or even modifying precut buildings. The best part is that if you screw up, Pikestuff sells just the panels/doors/windows so you dont have to buy a whole new kit.


Looks good Massey!


----------



## Geep Fan (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice work Massey! Those Pikestuff kits are nice. I am working on a retail store kit as it's a dead ringer for a plant/office of an industry in town here. 

Corey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks again Corey. 

There was a 2 stall volunteer firestation that looks almost identical to my little factory that was torn down a few years ago to make was for a 5 stall perminate firestation. I bought the kit to make a fire station on another layout and it never got built. This layout had a perfect need for a building kinda like the fire station but I didnt have the room for the firestation. So my firestation became a factory and I still have to build the loading dock and interior floors which is comming soon. At first this will be a closed building but I have plans for detailing the interior with some machines or something that will make it a factory. Maybe a custom cycle shop or something like that. I think custom bikes made in a small shop and shipped to the retailers via rail car is a viable little industry. I could see a need for wood, metal intake and finished cycles in shipping crates as out put. Stay tuned for more as I move along.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK after a few days away from the layout I finally found some time to work on a few of my buildings. Here is the loading dock, porch and floor of the little factory.



















This is my little station. I painted the loading dock with a wash of gunship grey to simulate the paint worn off the wood and the aged wood showing grey. 



























Here it is with the roof in place. I found that Model Master Sand is almost the exact same color as the plastic. I painted the overhang and trim to match the main color of the building.









Massey


----------

